# Carvin - Javier Reyes no more? :(



## HaloHat (Sep 21, 2014)

Anyone know whats up with what apparently was the shortest endorsement deal ever? I'm super disappointed if true. 

I was really hoping between the two we would all benefit with possible new offerings from Carvin like fanned frets, headless 7/8's and especially a quality acoustic 7 and 8 string.


----------



## Jack Secret (Sep 21, 2014)

So who did he switch to if he did?


----------



## celticelk (Sep 21, 2014)

HaloHat said:


> Anyone know whats up with what apparently was the shortest endorsement deal ever? I'm super disappointed if true.
> 
> I was really hoping between the two we would all benefit with possible new offerings from Carvin like fanned frets, headless 7/8's and especially a quality acoustic 7 and 8 string.



Having a good endorser doesn't change the market realities for those features.


----------



## isispelican (Sep 21, 2014)

looks like esp Instagram


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 21, 2014)

Wasn't Mark Holcomb a Carvin endorser too just a little while back? Yet somehow all I see him post about and play lately is PRS.


----------



## HaloHat (Sep 21, 2014)

celticelk said:


> Having a good endorser doesn't change the market realities for those features.




Agreed but I don't think it helps matters much.

Jeff posted that "Mark is on tour and has his Carvin DC800 with him".

His response to Javier was "Its all good".

I see a lot on the Rick Toone website but it stops short far as I can tell that anyone is officially endorsing anyone. Given the price range of his guitars [headless aluminum necks with Devin Townsend - Toone Bridges] I won't be buying them regarless of who endorses them lol nice as they appear.


----------



## celticelk (Sep 21, 2014)

^^^ Just FYI: the Townsend in Townsend & Toone is not Devin.


----------



## Triple-J (Sep 21, 2014)

The guitar in the video looks like the E-II HRF NT-8B but with a pickup swap it'd be cool if they give him a sig cause ESP/LTD really need some variety in their 8 string range.


----------



## HaloHat (Sep 21, 2014)

Maybe his production line will be in my price range. Will have a look when available. Baritone 7 or no sale ha.

Production Guitar | Features Update - Rick Toone | Luthier

Sorry, don't know where I got that from, probably watching too many Devin vids. Here is the correct Townsend's website.

http://www.gotownsend.com/clients.phpv


----------



## mphsc (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 21, 2014)

Still not as short as James Hetfield and Jackson.

Also, given how short this endorsement was, I really doubt fanned frets and stuff like that would have happened if he stayed.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 21, 2014)

People still care about who plays which brand of guitar?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 21, 2014)

celticelk said:


> Having a good endorser doesn't change the market realities for those features.



This.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 21, 2014)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> People still care about who plays which brand of guitar?



I don't think people cared that he played, but to them it meant that Carvin would have introduced more ERG-related stuff if he was that big of an endorsee.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 21, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't think people cared that he played, but to them it meant that Carvin would have introduced more ERG-related stuff if he was that big of an endorsee.



Ah, gotcha.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Sep 21, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Still not as short as James Hetfield and Jackson.
> 
> Also, given how short this endorsement was, I really doubt fanned frets and stuff like that would have happened if he stayed.



Considering that I had no idea that this had ever happened until reading your post just now, I'm gonna have to agree with you.


----------



## celticelk (Sep 21, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't think people cared that he played, but to them it meant that Carvin would have introduced more ERG-related stuff if he was that big of an endorsee.



Makes sense. Look at all of those fanned-fret and headless ERGs we got out of Ibanez after Tosin's endorsement!

Oh, wait....


----------



## jwade (Sep 21, 2014)

Considering that Javier is primarily seen playing a straight scale 8 string, it doesn't really make much sense to hope for a sudden surge in fanned fret/headless guitars becoming suddenly plentiful, regardless of what company he favors.


----------



## HaloHat (Sep 21, 2014)

jwade said:


> Considering that Javier is primarily seen playing a straight scale 8 string, it doesn't really make much sense to hope for a sudden surge in fanned fret/headless guitars becoming suddenly plentiful, regardless of what company he favors.



My hope wasn't so much "sudden" as hoping they would have a longer term relationship and something good coming from it in ERG and 7/8 strings including acoustics.


----------



## HaloHat (Sep 21, 2014)

Originally Posted by *HeHasTheJazzHands* 
_I don't think people cared that he played, but to them it meant that Carvin would have introduced more ERG-related stuff if he was that big of an endorsee._




celticelk said:


> Makes sense. Look at all of those fanned-fret and headless ERGs we got out of Ibanez after Tosin's endorsement!
> 
> Oh, wait....



He said ERG but hey ya knock something/someone right. Thanks for your contributions.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 21, 2014)

Not that it matters, but if it were me I would MUCH rather work with a small family owned company than a giant faceless one. It just seems like a lot more attention would be paid to someone at Javier's level of fame.


----------



## HaloHat (Sep 21, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Still not as short as James Hetfield and Jackson.
> 
> Also, given how short this endorsement was, I really doubt fanned frets and stuff like that would have happened if he stayed.



I don't think it would have happened real soon. However Jeff has stated recently that fanned frets could happen "you never know" etc. I think Carvin is actually more open to things like fanned frets, extended scales, headless models etc than ever right now. I'd bet the headless and more extended scale guitars do happen before too long.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 21, 2014)

HaloHat said:


> He said ERG but hey ya knock something/someone right. Thanks for your contributions.



Yeah, it's my job to be an impulsive douche to people for no reason.


----------



## Nag (Sep 21, 2014)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> People still care about who plays which brand of guitar?



Yes.

Endorsement deals are basically artists saying "I trust this brand to build guitars for me". Which reads like this if you're an amateur guitar player : "Their guitars are solid enough to withstand constant rehearsals, gigs and studio sessions, they play nice and sound nice."

Brands get popular through their artist roster. The more artists you have, the more people will think your guitars are good. If you're an unknown builder and a top artist shows himself playing a gig in front of hundreds of people with your guitar, it will attract customers. If suddenly all your artists run away to play other brands, it will scare customers off.

Also, with new artists come new innovations that will be brand-exclusive for a while (until others start copying, basically). So let's say Carvin does a multiscale production model. Their only concurrent would be Rondo/Agile, and I'm pretty sure Carvin would attract more people because they have a better reputation of delivering a solid product. 

Who plays what IS important.


----------



## HaloHat (Sep 22, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, it's my job to be an impulsive douche to people for no reason.



You know I was making that remark to the other guy right? He seems in a mood today. 

I agree with what you said, I was hoping for something good to come from Carvin and Javier working together and that maybe someday that relationship would bring some good options out of Carvin for all of us.


----------



## HaloHat (Sep 22, 2014)

Jack Secret said:


> So who did he switch to if he did?



Hey G.A.

I posted here hoping someone would have heard what happened. I really enjoy Javier's solo stuff and of course the AAL music. I was truly hoping that the relationship would eventually lead to a high quality Carvin USA 7 and 8 string acoustic at a decent price, Carvin's options and willingness to let buyers send in their own woods [under certain conditions].

Looking forward to your Burl NGD


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 22, 2014)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> People still care about who plays which brand of guitar?



It would be nice if they didn't. But all it takes is a casual stroll through the forums when Bulb comes out with a signature BKP to know that everyone falls over themselves to buy one. I try really hard to not let marketing sway my opinion, but it's really, really difficult. Which is probably why it's done!


----------



## 7JxN7 (Sep 22, 2014)

Of course people care who plays which brand. A new generation of player being endorsed by a company not only gives the company exposure to a different group of people/players, but these companies also take on newer ideas. I know people are always going to be critical of "bigger" companies and how they can be set in their own ways or aren't willing to take a risk on an artist. Just imagine if the whole deal with Vai and Ibanez never happened?

At the end of the day, Companies big or small need new artists and customers to keep them going and growing. It is a pity if Javier is no longer working with Carvin, I was hoping to maybe see some cool things happen there.


----------



## Jack Secret (Sep 22, 2014)

7JxN7 said:


> Just imagine if the whole deal with Vai and Ibanez never happened?



According to the Ibanez history book, Vai was set to sign with Kramer before Ibanez wooed him away.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Sep 22, 2014)

Reyes was like "fcuk it" and is just going to play a TAM100 as well.


----------



## Taylord (Sep 22, 2014)

It just makes me wonder why these guys aren't sticking with them. Maybe something internally is going on that we aren't aware of?


----------



## narad (Sep 22, 2014)

Nagash said:


> Yes.
> 
> Endorsement deals are basically artists saying "I trust this brand to build guitars for me". Which reads like this if you're an amateur guitar player : "Their guitars are solid enough to withstand constant rehearsals, gigs and studio sessions, they play nice and sound nice."



These days I think people need to realize it's more like "I trust this brand to build guitars for me" --> "This brand gave me a free guitar(s), and so I'm obligated to say some nice things about them on social media before I sell them them to increase my personal cash flow [which is otherwise difficult in the music industry]."

It's kind of like merch 2.0


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 22, 2014)

As we've seen with BRJ, ViK, etc. endorsements, including endorsements from "higher profile" artists in the SS.argh scene, it's definitely not "I trust this brand to build guitars for me."

I wish it was.


----------



## TBF_Seb (Sep 22, 2014)

TemjinStrife said:


> SS.argh scene


----------



## lewstherin006 (Sep 22, 2014)

I saw AAL not too long ago and Javy had his DC800 with him. Oh well, Carvin has been kicking major ass lately with new finishes and cool ideas.


----------



## Jack Secret (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't know how most companies do their endorsements but I know Ibanez had "levels" depending on how much of a star (and in turn, how much business) you could bring to them. If you were top level - AAAA (say Steve Vai), they'd put 15 strings on a surfboard if they could. Go down the line and say AAA was you get a sig model, AA you get a production model but they'll customize it for you and finally A you get a free guitar, no customization and be happy if we give you strings for it.

It depends on the player as well. Some always seems they were gear whores and they'll jump to whomever will give them free stuff (cough cough Sambora cough). 

I don't know what Carvin does for their endorsers but they have shown to be very hands on with the players as far as the prototypes go. There's videos of Gambale, Holdsworth & Zaza at the factory and changing things on the fly to their tastes.

I think their only amp endorsee with a sig model is Vai for the Legacy series. It's not like they have no-name endorsers but they certainly go for an eclectic bunch. Also, they've kept Jason Becker as an endorser all these years he's had ALS and made him a great sig model. You could blow that off as just PR but I think they give a damn more than how many units a guy can push for them. 

So maybe Javier was fine attaching his name to the DC800 and some months later decided to move on. Perhaps other guitar companies are more stringent with contracts and the player has to live out the terms. It hasn't been announced he joined ESP far as I know so maybe he's still undecided. I'm sure rock stars get freebies from most companies trying to reel a new face in.


----------



## narad (Sep 22, 2014)

Jack Secret said:


> If you were top level - AAAA (say Steve Vai), they'd put 15 strings on a surfboard if they could. Go down the line and say AAA was you get a sig model, AA you get a production model but they'll customize it for you and finally A you get a free guitar, no customization and be happy if we give you strings for it.



Ha, so artists are measured the same way figured wood is graded? "Kirt Hammett!? You said you were sending me 5A!"


----------



## Splinterhead (Sep 22, 2014)

Carvin makes excellent instruments. Last I remember they really don't offer any type of monetary compensation for playing their instruments. While bigger companies with much larger rosters will offer different levels of compensation depending upon the profile of the player.

...but we all pretty much know that.


----------



## downburst82 (Sep 22, 2014)

So has this been confirmed? (sorry if it has and i've missed it) or is it just speculation based on him posting 2 videos playing something other than a Carvin?

ps: Im not saying the speculation couldn't wind up being correct.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Sep 22, 2014)

^ "@ibzzus that's totally a stock Carvin. They just had sent it to me. But I returned all my Carvin guitars. Not gonna be working with them"

Instagram


----------



## downburst82 (Sep 23, 2014)

^Ok thanx, I tried to look for the info but missed that.


----------



## teamSKDM (Sep 23, 2014)

Javiers answer didnt answer that guys question at all on that instagram post haha


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Sep 23, 2014)

MemphisHawk said:


> Reyes was like "fcuk it" and is just going to play a TAM100 as well.



Nah TAM10 f*cking lulz 

Seriously, I've always felt like Javier has been going through some stress over trying to separate himself as a musician. He got a custom RG8, but it was so similar to Tosin's...HSH and a pickguard...then he left Ibanez for Carvin??? And now he left Carvin...


----------



## Jack Secret (Sep 23, 2014)

teamSKDM said:


> Javiers answer didnt answer that guys question at all on that instagram post haha



I doubt it was the quality  ESP offered a better deal to jump, I suspect. Still, you see that DC800 beast? Fracking gorgeous. If that makes it into the Carvin Guitars In Stock page, someone is going to be really happy.


----------



## russmuller (Sep 23, 2014)

While I think that's a little bit of a bummer, these kinds of deals are a lot deeper than the quality of the product. The gear being up to snuff is just the baseline for an endorsement. Beyond that, there's the benefit to each side, interpersonal dynamics, and their vision for the future of the partnership. It's unfortunate that it didn't work out because I like Javier's music and Carvin's instruments, but c'est la vie. I don't think it really says much about either side.


----------



## jwade (Sep 23, 2014)

It definitely looks like he got a really nice ESP Horizon 8 string. It'd be really nice to see an option aside from Stephen Carpenters' sigs, mainly because it's really hard to gel with the obnoxious middle humbucker option on those models.


----------



## Spamspam (Sep 23, 2014)

Probably got a really nice paycheck too.


----------



## Nag (Sep 24, 2014)

Spamspam said:


> Probably got a really nice paycheck too.



I don't think ESP make such über awesome paychecks, or rather... I think there are other companies *cough Dean cough* who make better paychecks than ESP . Let's just quote Dave Mustaine and Michael Amott...


----------



## Jack Secret (Sep 24, 2014)

From Jeff Kiesel via ChrisH over at the Official Carvin Guitars forums

"Hey everyone, since there is talk out there I wanted to let you know that we will not be making a signature model Javier Reyes guitar. 

Things just did not work out and I wish Javier the best of luck with however he chooses to make his model. 

However, we are working on some really cool stuff for 2015 along with a few signature models. 

I can&#8217;t give you any details just yet, but stay tuned&#8230;" 

-Jeff Kiesel 

Then ChrisH added - 

We just weren't able to work something out that we were both happy with. No hard feelings or anything, we just want the artists to be happy. 

-----------------------------------

So there ya go. Hope that puts it all to rest.


----------



## unclejemima218 (Sep 24, 2014)

Maybe he decided he wanted to try out an ESP so he went out and bought one? that isn't against the rules is it?


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 24, 2014)

I was sure ESP simply offered a signature model and Jeff's statement reflects that.


----------



## the.godfather (Sep 24, 2014)

simonXsludge said:


> I was sure ESP simply offered a signature model and Jeff's statement reflects that.



Agreed. It's all good though, more 8 string variety and choice is never going to be a bad thing. I look forward to hearing/finding out more.


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 24, 2014)

I can't imagine the guys in AAL make a tremendous amount of cash. Having your name on a guitar made by another company brings in licensing money per guitar and that's just pure money in your pocket for playing a guitar that you had spec'd out and mass produced by a big company. Kind of a no-brainer. Pretty sure Loomis makes a nice amount from the amount of sig guitars that he has out there.


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 24, 2014)

Let's not forget that ESP owns Schecter, they are just run as different companies but at the end of the day owned by the same Japanese guy. The Japanese company has some serious cash to throw out, their custom shop will make anything, and the quality is some of the best around. Plus they have a huge import line that does extremely well worldwide. ESP Customs are extremely expensive ranging from a minimum of $4000 and go all the way up to $6000+ easily. They have a ridiculously insane artist roster including some of the hugest touring rock and metal bands today. If I was a touring musician looking to cash in heavily on my popularity and run with it then Id definitely be talking with a company like ESP before Carvin. But we dont even know that hes doing anything exclusive with ESP


----------



## Shimme (Sep 24, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> I can't imagine the guys in AAL make a tremendous amount of cash.



At least Tosin is making enough money to be driving Lamborghinis. Even though it's his band, I can't imagine that the others guys are eating ramen.


----------



## narad (Sep 24, 2014)

Shimme said:


> At least Tosin is making enough money to be driving Lamborghinis. Even though it's his band, I can't imagine that the others guys are eating ramen.



Does Tosin own a Lamborghini?


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 24, 2014)

A band like Animals as Leaders only needs to bring 250 people to a club who are paying only $20 each to get them a $5000 guarantee. Often times tix are more than $20 and most clubs can pack in way more than 250 people. If your telling me that a guy who was on the cover of Guitar World magazine this year is in a band that doesnt have a $5000 guarantee minimum for some gigs then you have no clue! So 25 shows a month for two months is $250K in only two months!!! Minus 30% for traveling expenses and you still have $175K divided between 3 dudes in two months. That means that two months of touring can easily bring a guy in Tosin's situation a solid $60K. Now imagine if he does that 8 months out of the year plus all the endorsement stuff plus merch and album sales. Of course he can afford nice things. Once you start packing clubs regularly you can make thousands per gig, and they do.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Sep 24, 2014)

5000dollars is way off the mark. We just brought Three Doors Down over here to Japan to play for "American Day" on a US Military base and they got their regular rate which was north of 30,000USD. I can't remember the exact number anymore. 30,000USD and who even wants to go a Three Doors Down concert?


----------



## Shimme (Sep 24, 2014)

narad said:


> Does Tosin own a Lamborghini?



Hmm, I did a quick look and I couldn't find the photo but I distinctly remember seeing a photo of him being all "yo check out my new lambo aventador". 

Like Leonardo said, the guy is playing to at least hundreds of people every day, is actually selling _some_ records, and has ridiculous amounts of endorsement deals. Dude has some money to play around with.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Sep 24, 2014)

Just saw on their facebook that they sold out a London concert and the venue they are playing holds 600 people. average ticket price around 23 USD.


http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## downburst82 (Sep 24, 2014)

Keep in mind there are usually other bands on these tours that get paid as well. It usually varies depending on the tour and bands but its certainly not as simple as the show sells 250tix x $20 = $5000 and Animals As Leaders get that whole $5000...

But I don't doubt they do quite well at this point and certainly if Tosin really wanted a lambo he could probably save up for awhile and make it happen.


----------



## Spamspam (Sep 24, 2014)

leonardo7 said:


> A band like Animals as Leaders only needs to bring 250 people to a club who are paying only $20 each to get them a $5000 guarantee. Often times tix are more than $20 and most clubs can pack in way more than 250 people. If your telling me that a guy who was on the cover of Guitar World magazine this year is in a band that doesnt have a $5000 guarantee minimum for some gigs then you have no clue! So 25 shows a month for two months is $250K in only two months!!! Minus 30% for traveling expenses and you still have $175K divided between 3 dudes in two months. That means that two months of touring can easily bring a guy in Tosin's situation a solid $60K. Now imagine if he does that 8 months out of the year plus all the endorsement stuff plus merch and album sales. Of course he can afford nice things. Once you start packing clubs regularly you can make thousands per gig, and they do.



You haven't paid roadies, guitar techs, managers, agents, or the government yet. If he walks away with 10k per month, he would be doing really well. The real money is made on endorsements, he doesn't have to pay his roadies or techs on that money.. Agent, manager, and uncle Sam are non negotiable though.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 24, 2014)

Wait, we need some people with real world experience in here. I find it difficult to believe that one person is saying Tosin makes a quarter of a million dollars a year, and in another thread someone says that national touring metal bands need to keep day jobs to make rent.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 24, 2014)

narad said:


> Does Tosin own a Lamborghini?



Last I checked, he drives a Porsche Cayman.


----------



## Given To Fly (Sep 24, 2014)

Shimme said:


> Hmm, I did a quick look and I couldn't find the photo but I distinctly remember seeing a photo of him being all "yo check out my new lambo aventador".
> 
> Like Leonardo said, the guy is playing to at least hundreds of people every day, is actually selling _some_ records, and has ridiculous amounts of endorsement deals. Dude has some money to play around with.



The base model Lamborghini Aventador starts at $400,000. I'm pretty sure Tosin was not serious when he posted that photo.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 24, 2014)

^ Yeah, I doubt it's his. It's probably either rented, or it belongs to someone he knows/met. Not like it is any of my business if he owns one or how much he makes anyway, but I just thought I'd point out the facetiousness of his post.


----------



## Khoi (Sep 25, 2014)

It's also important to note that endorser/endorsee relationships extend beyond just their instruments.. it could also mean financial support for tours as well. Maybe ESP just offered an all-around better deal (actually not maybe, but probably).

and Tosin drives/owns a Porsche Cayman, not a Lambo.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Sep 25, 2014)

MemphisHawk said:


> Just saw on their facebook that they sold out a London concert and the venue they are playing holds 600 people. average ticket price around 23 USD.
> 
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Sorry Memphis, try more like USD50. When I saw Meshuggah at the Astoria before it was nocked down on the Obzen tour tickets were £30. That was five years ago

They are probably closer to forty now.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Sep 25, 2014)

I looked on the website listed on the flyer for the prices. 14 pounds is what it showed through the first reseller's website.
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Forkface (Sep 25, 2014)

I was reading this thread and for a second there I forgot it was about Javier and Carvin


----------



## Jack Secret (Sep 25, 2014)

Forkface said:


> I was reading this thread and for a second there I forgot it was about Javier and Carvin



Me too. Can we find out what kind of car Javier is driving?


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 25, 2014)

Maybe i'm just being ridiculous, but how did anyone come to the conclusion that having Javier on the roster would bring options like fanned fret to Carvin?

They've already made 8 strings, 7 string single cuts, 7 string extended scales and a plethora of other guitar options that were done to appease the masses. Pretty sure if they thought doing fanned frets were a viable option that was worth the investment, they'd do it. It's not like the entire staff and management of Carvin are a bunch of robots that don't understand what people want or what is actually popular. Its a very niche market and they'd need to see a return on their investment to tool up to make all the other stuff people are hoping for.


----------



## zilla (Sep 25, 2014)

celticelk said:


> Makes sense. Look at all of those fanned-fret and headless ERGs we got out of Ibanez after Tosin's endorsement!
> 
> Oh, wait....



well, you DID get ibanez to make an 8 string that wasn't black.... that's gotta count for something, right?


----------



## Given To Fly (Sep 27, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> Maybe i'm just being ridiculous, but how did anyone come to the conclusion that having Javier on the roster would bring options like fanned fret to Carvin?



This is SSrg, that's how.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Sep 27, 2014)

MemphisHawk said:


> I looked on the website listed on the flyer for the prices. 14 pounds is what it showed through the first reseller's website.
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Meh fair enough.

My memory could be wrong, but i remember paying either in the region or over twenty five quid for Meshuggah. 

[EDIT]

Up and coming ticket prices for Meshuggah in Dec at the Round House are £24.50 so I wasn't too far off.

Guess it depends on your bands popularity.

FTR I had also forgotten this thread was about Javier leaving Carvin too


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 27, 2014)

Nearly every single venue that Animals as Leaders are playing in November in the US with Devin Townsend are 2000-3000 capacity venues, not clubs.


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 28, 2014)

leonardo7 said:


> Nearly every single venue that Animals as Leaders are playing in November in the US with Devin Townsend are 2000-3000 capacity venues, not clubs.



For reference, the venue for Devin Townsend+Periphery in Paris (the real one, in France  ) is a 1300 capacity venue.
Note that the most important factor in personal revenu is plainly how many people are in the band. Given Devin townsend carts off a good dozen people with him that he must pay, even if his act gets more money it's very possible he gets less than his openers as a person.

TLDR: it's easier to live off shows as a punk trio than as a blues big band.


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 29, 2014)

Khoi said:


> It's also important to note that endorser/endorsee relationships extend beyond just their instruments.. it could also mean financial support for tours as well. Maybe ESP just offered an all-around better deal (actually not maybe, but probably).


You also have to consider that it's a whole lot easier to get an ESP or LTD pretty much anywhere in the world, while Carvin is more focussed on the US market. So I think Javier also made a decision based on international availability of his sig.


----------



## jsl2h90 (Oct 3, 2014)

isispelican said:


> looks like esp Instagram


Strange. Rick Graham just switched to them too. Me personally..... Carvin all day of the 2 choices.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Oct 4, 2014)

simonXsludge said:


> You also have to consider that it's a whole lot easier to get an ESP or LTD pretty much anywhere in the world, while Carvin is more focussed on the US market. So I think Javier also made a decision based on international availability of his sig.


 
Exactly. All one has to do it go to Tosin's wiki and see how many custom guitars he's had stolen over the years. Having your own Signature Series guitar stolen and replaced is by far faster and cheaper than replacing your custom build.


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Oct 12, 2014)

Javier Reyes (Animals as Leaders) Joins ESP Artist Family - The ESP Guitar Company

Yeeeaaaahhhh...so to me it just looks like he left Ibanez because the roster was jam packed...and then left Carvin because they're not big enough...and then joined ESP because they'll offer a mass produced sig.

Not bad I guess, maybe he'll dip after he makes bank off his sig.


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 13, 2014)

IChuckFinleyI said:


> Exactly. All one has to do it go to Tosin's wiki and see how many custom guitars he's had stolen over the years. Having your own Signature Series guitar stolen and replaced is by far faster and cheaper than replacing your custom build.


I was actually talking about availability for customers.


----------

